# Kick @ss 1969-71 Schwinn Stingray Krate 5 speed shifter



## bobcycles

Nice original stick shift for the mid year Schwinn Krate series..  Chrome looks good!
I'd rate it about an 8 on a 10 scale?   Good one!

plus postage  ...


----------



## detroitbike

19.71


----------



## bobcycles

ND ….. lol


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

100


----------



## indycycling

$115 plus shipping thanks


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

120


----------



## indycycling

$125


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

140


----------



## indycycling

$175


----------



## bobcycles

nd


----------



## indycycling

I"m out thanks


----------



## indycycling

And this is actually 70-73 model year shifter as pictured


----------



## bobcycles

ghost then!  DOUBLE THE VALUUUUUUUE!!!!


----------



## indycycling

bobcycles said:


> ghost then!  DOUBLE THE VALUUUUUUUE!!!!



Yes, shifter style used on Ghost, any Krate, Peeler, Picker from '70 - '73, also Fastbacks and 5 speed Stingrays. Not double the value, the earlier shifter sell for just as much as this style


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

180


----------



## bobcycles

ND


----------



## Bouchnyhc

$195.00 + Shipping?


----------



## Bouchnyhc

Bouchnyhc said:


> $195.00 + Shipping?



????


----------

